# mid ohio field services



## Guest (Jul 19, 2011)

anyone out there work for this company or heard of them,i didnt find any complaints against them which is good but looking for feedback.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2011)

took a look at their prices and could not afford to start my truck for what they wanted to pay in rural ar


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

gray do u have their pricelist,thanks for feeback always appreciated


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2011)

d+jhomeservices said:


> anyone out there work for this company or heard of them,i didnt find any complaints against them which is good but looking for feedback.


Never heard of them. 

Good Luck.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2011)

can't find the sheet, but it seems it was like $25 cyd with 30% discount, and some of our dump fees here are $20 cyd


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

gray if your dump fees are 20 cu yd your problaby not gonna make it in this business long,but thanks for info


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2011)

been in it over 1 year myself, dad is working on his ?8th? year and I help him quite a bit, but those prices are why we can't get a lot of good paying work around here


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

my point was most dont pay that even after the 30% cut ive seen most pay between 10 and 18 cu yd,its a joke i know when banks pay nationals 40 cu yd


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2011)

i understand, we have realtors we work for that are jumping at the chance to pay double what the nationals are, but they don't have the volume to keep us busy right now


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

you cant get on with realtors where i live they all contract thru banks which gives their work to national companys,but im trying to talk to some banks make em see their losing millions when they could go with local vendors and save money,all you can do is keep trying and advertise


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

d+jhomeservices said:


> you cant get on with realtors where i live they all contract thru banks which gives their work to national companys,but im trying to talk to some banks make em see their losing millions when they could go with local vendors and save money,all you can do is keep trying and advertise


They're there. You just need to find them.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

when i replied to steve his name was,i said i want a pricelist and more about your company before i think about work,funny i never got a reply back,does'nt surprise me most dont reply back once you asak for prices


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2011)

i would stay away from them. they dont pay


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

Their scum. .. They contribute to low pay the banks consistently strive for.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2011)

d and j - Call and ask for Mark. He is CEO and oversees preservation and inspections depts. He is busy quite a bit.... or even better to ask for Jason. Jason is the State Coordinator for OH....Tell them Lora told you to call....Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

I've worked for them for about 2 years now, and though their prices may not be the best in comparison to others, they make up a lot in quantity. depending on your area i guess. I've worked with 3 different nationals and they are by far the easiest to get along with, very friendly and patient office staff that are always willing to answer any questions. No real extensive paper work or 5 page checklists like i've had to deal with other companies ... (cyprexx anyone??)


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2012)

*I know them*

Yes several of us haven't been paid no suprise he didn't return you call none of them do. Myself and several others were shorted money and were told the work orders were rejected by safeguard. A couple of the guys got together and called safeguard and verified the work orders were accepted. Safe guard contacted Mid ohio and got us most of the money but a few of us are still short. They advertise on craigslist for contractors any good company I know doesn't have to advertise for contractors haha


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2012)

I agree they dont pay. And will tell you that there was an ussue with the work done and not pay. STAY AWAY FROM THIS COMPANY THEY ARE BAD NEWS!


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

mtharkansas said:


> I agree they dont pay. And will tell you that there was an ussue with the work done and not pay. STAY AWAY FROM THIS COMPANY THEY ARE BAD NEWS!


Here...Here!!!!! They contacted me and after seeing the pay schedule...politely declined to work for them. Have a buddy that was doing a bulk of $6 inspections for them... a new company was formed within Mid-Ohio and they dropped the inspection rate to $4.50 but expected the same quality of inspections... again here here...they are bad news...


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2012)

"where there smoke, there's fire"! Don't work for Mid Ohio! They are criminal!


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2012)

I did a few jobs for them to test the waters. I am a paint contractor with a history in building maintenance. I thought this would be another avenue of income in addition to paint. So as my crew was busy painting i filled out all the paper work, had my lawyer look over their 42 page "contract" and started getting work orders. For starters nowhere in the contract was the discount ever mentioned. I prob did 7-8 work orders and figured out real quick that it was not worth the gas and time invested. So i told them i did not want any more work orders. And thanked them for their time. They emailed back asking if i would be interested in doing some bigger jobs that would be worth more money, at this point i had no reason not to trust them so figured why not. So i accepted a tarp job. The job paid the contractor $1000 i had fifty or sixty bucks in materials and maybe a few hours time. But by this time i was hearing alot of chatter aboit them and basically this industry as a whole, so i told them again tgat i would not accept anymore work orders until after the first pay cycle had been paid out.

So here is the fun part. Remember i had my lawyer look everything over. He had also made copies of everything i signed, and we emailed them, and asked for delivery conformation on everything we sent. Which we got. 

So 7 days after i was supposed to receive a check. I sent an email asking about where my pay was. I received an email stating it was processed on such and such date and should be there any day, again giving them the benefit of the doubt i gave it four more days. I again asked about my pay, then was told that i had never sent in my inital paperwork.... You know the paperwork that my lawyer made copies of and we had received a delivery confermation of. So i know they got it, one of two things happened. Either A, they got it and lost it or B, this is one of many excuses they use to get out of paying. They asked me to fill out the paper again i declined and have jst chalked it as a lesson learned.

If you are rwading this, heed the statements you see about mid ohio. Maybe there is a legit company that is in this feild, but mid ohio is not one of them. 

They owed me 1765.00 i had 607.00 invested materials it was easier for me to chalk it as a loss than to try and get my money out of them.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2012)

They just called me and left me a VM...


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

If you are rwading this, heed the statements you see about mid ohio. Maybe there is a legit company that is in this feild, but mid ohio is not one of them. 

No of them are legit... all these outfits low-ball the HUD rates an beat the contractors stupid enough to see any type of green they sign on the dotted line. If there were more guys like you...saying the hell with ya...maybe somebody could make a decent living in this industry.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*hi*

Amen brother


----------



## MAScontractingllc (Nov 26, 2012)

well heres the deal they keep %80 of the bid but they pay for the supplies you will use on that job.......:thumbsup:


----------

